# Multiple Codes 1.4L Turbo



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The two circuit codes suggests to me you've got a wiring or connection issue. Removing and replacing the hose is doing just enough to temporarily solve the problem.


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

Get some electrical parts cleaner (sometimes called "MAF sensor cleaner"), and blast the air pressure sensors. There should be one near the air filter housing and a boost sensor for the turbo (somewhere along the turbo hose).


----------



## Kyle3019 (Nov 19, 2019)

I was thinking of replacing any sensors that could be causing the issue but I’ll also try to clean the sensors see if that works. Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------

